# Cruising with Children



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

We are planning a three month trip out this spring. We will be taking our three children. They will be 12(girl), 10(boy), and 9(girl)

I would like to hear from some of you about your experiences in 1st time cruising with children this age.

What was the hardest thing you faced with your children and how did you overcome it?

What was one of your most family friendly cruising locations?

What tips could you give to a first time cruiser with kids?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Your kids are at a pretty good age to have a great time.. they're not 'teenage" enough to resent being forced to spend time with you, and plenty old enough to take part in a lot of things. One factor you may encounter, though, is a bit of fear of heeling and waves if they are not already accustomed to being aboard..

Get them involved and educated on the running of the boat.. help sheet, steer (with guidance), rig and put away at the end of the day. They will become lifelong sailors if this goes well, and be real assets to you and your wife in the handling of the boat.

Hopefully they love to read.. there are going to be grey days, slow passages where boredom may rear it's ugly head.. reading is a great way to pass the time - miles ahead of all the various video gadgets available today.

Kayaks and sailing dinghies, or even just rowboats go a long way to amuse them too, as will shore excursions, beachcombing at low tide etc etc. Swimming is another great asset - make sure it's easy for them to clamber back on board - have a decent ladder or stern platform (you don't say what kind of boat)

Family freindly cruising areas are plentiful, look for sheltered reliable anchorages, shoreside facilities (personal and diversionary) and an increased likelihood of running into other cruising families - new friends are a good thing.

Fairly prejudiced here, but the PNW (a long way from Texas, I know) is a great candidate if you're looking to charter somewhere. Spring is too early for swimming though....

Our son is a sailing success story, having been on boats since his first month, sailed his own dinghy, raced with us from age 11, and now married, owns his own boat and had is daughter out sailing at 1 week old (in December!!)

What I've described above was our experience.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I have been cruising with my kids, now 12 and 14 for the past 4 years or so..

I agree with everything Faster says above.

In particular, I agree with the PNW as a great place to cruise with kids. Lots of things for them to do and places to see. Everything is close together and, for the most part, kid-friendly.

Lots of safe small towns/villages, where you can let them run free.

If you decide on our area, we'll help you out with specific advice.

Cruising with kids is great family time. Don't miss it!

David


----------



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. This was just the sort of thing I was looking for.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If you search the forums there are quite a few threads discussing this issue...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Faster's post is right on.

My wife and I are taking our two girls, ages 9 and 7, on a four-day cruise along coastal South Carolina and Georgia on our C30 on Oct. 25-29. We're going to have them keep a log of what they did and saw -- sort of make them play "marine biologist" for a few days. We've put a lot of miles under the keel together, and we know that keeping them interested in what's going on can be a bit challenging at times. I'd also emphasize Faster's point about teaching them to sail. Take paper charts along, so that they can see where you're going. Get them at the helm.
Good luck.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Sailhog.. .

Repost the video of your kids on the boat that you linked to a couple of weeks ago. 

It will be encouragement for him...

Reminded me of my kids...

David


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

David,
Twist my arm...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's another:


----------



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

These are wonderful ideas. Thanks for all the posts and the videos!!!

I am also reading the other threads as well...


----------



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

sailhog said:


> Faster's post is right on.
> 
> My wife and I are taking our two girls, ages 9 and 7, on a four-day cruise along coastal South Carolina and Georgia on our C30 on Oct. 25-29. We're going to have them keep a log of what they did and saw -- sort of make them play "marine biologist" for a few days. We've put a lot of miles under the keel together, and we know that keeping them interested in what's going on can be a bit challenging at times. I'd also emphasize Faster's point about teaching them to sail. Take paper charts along, so that they can see where you're going. Get them at the helm.
> Good luck.


Sailhog, Can you tell me a little more about your boat?
Have you been happy with it or what would you like different?


----------



## rtwfamily (Oct 12, 2008)

*young kids*

We have a 3yo girl and 1yo boy. We are going to be doing some extensive cruising with dreams of circumnavigation. We would like to hear from anybody who has that kind of experience.


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

Rtwfamily, I have a couple of friends that left to circumnavigate the world with their two young children. They are keeping a log on the web. It might be interesting for you. The link to their logs is on the left side their home page:

s/v Blue Sky


----------



## rtwfamily (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the link. I will enjoy learning about their adventure. If anybody out there know of similar families underway, please let me know.


----------



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Has anyone spent time sailing around Tampa FL area with their children? Can you share your experiences there?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

brady5 said:


> Sailhog, Can you tell me a little more about your boat?
> Have you been happy with it or what would you like different?


Brady,
Sorry for the tardy response... I just saw your question.

Our boat is a 1980 Catalina 30 tall rig. It's perfect for our family (wife and two daughters, ages 9 and 7) for a few days. After that, it starts to feel a little tight. In any case, we sail up and down the coast of South Carolina and on the ICW, and I can't even begin to tell what a wonderful experience it has been. The boat is designed for what we use it for: coastal cruising, and we never use it for anything else. We've sailed in heavier weather on the ICW, but never out on the open Atlantic.

One thing to bear in mind when sailing with children is that you have to plan everything out, and then explain it to everyone. If you're going to come about, you need to tell the kids so that their stack of dominoes or Legos doesn't go flying across the cabin. Also, you need to make sure that you never have to much sail up. When I'm at the helm, I always keep the mainsheet in my hand in the event that I need to dump some air.

Good luck to you. Do whatever you need to do to get your boat. Pull the plug on a hopsitalized great uncle if you need to. Git 'er done...


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

More good input from Sailhog.

Especially the "git 'er done" part.. 

We also have a C30... Same feedback, except that we can go for a week without driving each other crazy.

I must have a nicer family. Hog's problem probably originates with the difficulties he's presently having with his great uncle. 

A week isn't long enough for me...

Last year I sent the family back via seaplane, and sailed back myself.

This year, I picked up a different crew for the second week.

WAY cheaper than a bigger boat!

David


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

djodenda said:


> We also have a C30... Same feedback, except that we can go for a week without driving each other crazy.


Great mind think alike!


----------



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

djodenda said:


> A week isn't long enough for me...
> 
> Last year I sent the family back via seaplane, and sailed back myself.


Where did you go?

This is great feedback. Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Last year, we spent the first week with the family in the San Juans.. Specifically, Hope Island, Rosario on Orcas Island, Friday Harbor, Sidney on Vancouver Island, Roche Harbor, and Fisherman's Bay on Lopez. The Admiral and the kids flew back on a Kenmore Air seaplane. I took an extra couple of days to work on the boat (there's a great chandlery at Fisherman's Bay) and sailed the boat back.

This year, the family part of the cruise was Hope Island, Rosario, Reid harbor on Stuart Island, Bedwell Harbor on South Pender Island, Telegraph Harbor, Sidney, West Beach on Orcas and to Bellingham for a crew change.

With the second crew, we went to Blind Bay on Shaw Island, Friday Harbor, Roche Harbor, Rosario, and Langley on Whidbey Island.

This reminds me that I haven't posted my trip report yet. I will do soon.

David


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

we cruised down the east coast from NC last yeaR with our 2 boys , then 9and 10. Cumberland island was a nice spot that we enjoyed , but that was really about it . To be fair we were trying to get a move on because it was cold ( nov) We did not find anywhere in FL that was friendly to cruisers let alone families in fact there was a guy at a marina in FT pierce that was down right ignorant to us, and FT L the boating capital of the world was no better.

The Bahamas however was Fantastic , friendly and safe . Great swimming snorkeling Warderick wells park was very educational and has insperied our boys to look at the planet as a whole and gave them a first hand experience with conservation and preservation. I imagine the FL keys would be a very similar sort of experience and we may try that this year though our draft is a bit too deep. The oportunity to visit new areas was not wasted on our boys . They actually like to go to museums now! When the oportunities arise take educational tours , nature walks etc. it costs a little more but it is learning without school and who does'nt like that? Also make sure you have a way for them to get off the boat without you having to drive them , it provides a sense of responsibility and independance, as well it makes the mommy and daddy time better if you get my drift. Have a plan for discipline. There will be no you are grounded and stay in your room on a boat. One friend of ours , and we now use this as well would make their kids write an essay. You know "why I shoild not talk during the morning wx broadcast "stuff like that. We use pushups 100 if you leave the light in the head on. The point is not punishment but an oportunity to be busy while you think about what you should have done plus if the're angry when they start them they usually are'nt when their done. The worst part? Homeschooling. By Far.
Good luck.
Oh I almost forgot cruising with kids is great and those that have not done it have missed a really fun experience. Kids engage other kids as well as adults and oportunities appear that may not have without kids . Like the time two turtle tagging biologists saw our kids and invited them to go turtle tagging . One of our boys actually caught a 40 lb turtle by himself....priceless.
Kevin


----------



## rtwfamily (Oct 12, 2008)

*Inspiring*

Thanks for you inspiring experience and your ideas. We plan on boatschooling our kids as well but we would be homeschooling them if we were land based anyway. After reading a few books about the downfall of americas education I could not dream of doing otherwise.(I highly recommend A Thomas Jefferson Education) Actually our shift in thinking about how to educate our children has largely influenced our decision to sail around the world.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I sailed w/ my three year old (and three dogs) and it was a great experience for all of us. I don't think the typical situations that you experience w/ your children aboard are any different than what you encounter ashore. generally speaking. the extras ,however are un-measurable. we have been back ashore for 6 months noe and nary a day passes when she doesn't mention something related to the cruise and her unique perspective of those memories I hope to add to them and that they stay with her for a lifetime, I know they will for me.


----------



## brady5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone! All the posts have been very helpful to us.


----------

